# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تنقلات اداريه غريبه في جامعة اليرموك ؟؟؟!!!

## الحوت

أصدر رئيس جامعة اليرموك عدد من القرارات   موضوعها النقل لعدد من كبار موظفي الجامعة، و هذا ما إعتدنا عليه من قيام المسؤلين به عند إستلامهم لمواقعهم الجديدة و هو حق مشروع للرئيس حتى يتمكن من القيام بمهامهة بمساعدة الموظفين من خلال الأماكن التي يعملون فيها.



اللافت بالأمر هو قيام عطوفة الرئيس بنقل ما لا يقل عن خمسة من كبار مدراء الدوائر الحيوية والمهمة و أصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة بعضهم عمل بالجامعة منذ تأسيسها قام بنقلهم إلى مواقع أقل أهمية أو تكاد تكون ليست ذات أهمية والأدهى أنهم نقلوا مساعين لمدراء هذه الدوائر و الأدهى من ذلك أن من حل مكانهم هم رؤساء أقسام أو مساعديهم و بعضهم لم يتم السنتيين في العمل كمساعدي مدراء دوائر.



عطوفة الرئيس كان ذكيا حيث تضمنت القرارات الصادرة عنه أن المدراء المنقولين سيبقوا مكتسبين لكافة العلاوات و الإمتيازات الوظيفية التي كانوا يمتازون بها في مواقعهم السابقة.



الأسئلة التي تطرح نفسها يا عطوفة الرئيس هي ......هل يكرم أصحاب الخبرات بالإرجاع إلى الوراء أم بالدفع الى الأمام أو تركهم على حالهم على أضعف الإيمان ؟



هل وصل هؤلاء المدراء المنقولين إلى ما وصلوا إليه من مراكز جاء من العبث أم من خلال ما قدموه للجامعة من خدمات جلى؟



هل يعتبر هذا التنزيل من الرتب للمنقولين جاء بعد قناعة عطوفتكم بعدم كفاءتهم لمناصبهم السابقة؟



هل كان المنقولون وسيلة لتصفية الحسابات؟



هل تشكك بقرارات الرؤساء السابقين لك و الذين عينوا هؤلاء المدراء؟



هل أنت ممن يؤمنون بالمثل القائل خالف تعرف؟



على مهلك يا \"ريس\" و إنت الفلاح و تعرف إن الدهن بالعتاقى ، و إنه الأقدم أو الأكبر بيوم أعلم منك بسنة، و إنه لو دامت لغيرك ما وصلت إلك.

----------


## مسار الضوء

الحوت مشكور على هذا الخبر

        تحيه تليق

----------

